# No workout or light workout with slight muscle strain?



## Big G (Oct 10, 2007)

If I look over my right shoulder my chest hurts. Not a lot. But a bit.

I've no idea how it happened. Last workout? Slept crooked? Weekend warrior construction projects?

Anyway... Should I avoid a chest workout until the pain completely goes away, do a light workout, or just do what I normally do and just stop if it hurts?

This is my first muscle strain since I've been working out. What bothers me most is that I have no idea how it happened. Wierd!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Rest, Ice, Repeat.

If it gets worse go see a doc.


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

Rested. Didn't ice. But all is now well again. Did a Press workout on Monday. Chest now sore on the other side, but not like a hurt sore. More funny, ha-ha, damn-I'm-sore kind-of sore. Still though. Thx.

Also, love that comment...
"Money doesn't make you happy. I now have $50m, but I was just as happy when I had $48m."

Pretty funny, for a Welshman!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

maybe you kept looking over your shoulder checking out hot chicks.


----------



## Big G (Oct 18, 2007)

Delusional said:


> maybe you kept looking over your shoulder checking out hot chicks.



Nah. They're always standing in front, checking _me _out.


----------



## quark (Oct 18, 2007)

At my **cough** advanced age I have found that theraputic massage on a regular basis _really_ helps the aches and pains. I first started when I tweaked a pec muscle and it worked so well I go once every two weeks now. I'm not talking the relaxing version, when I leave I know my muscles have been cranked on. It is supposed to help draw out all the toxins that get stored in your system as well. All I know is it works.


----------

